# Some help needed with iSCAN HD+ Scaler



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I was able to pick up a new scaler and a denon 1600 sdi modded dvd player for $400 ,
now I used to have an extron scaler and it was very easy to setup.
But this iSCAN HD+ is a totally new animal with all the built in test patterns and settings and I was looking for some help on setting this baby up especially with the sdi input etc.
I will be hooking it up to my Acer ph530 720p dlp projector , I will also be running my oppo 980H via dvi/hdmi at 480i and my D*sh pvr via composite video , So any help will be greatly appriciated...:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

So many members and Nobody can help?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the iSCAN HD+. Did the manual come with the unit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I need some calibration tips on setting the colors and grayscale , proper contrast setting and color setup are my main concerns on a correct setup.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I found all the manuals on the unit.
http://www.anchorbaytech.com/support/documentation/product_manuals.php
Hopefully someone here owns this model and will join in.


----------

